# New Any luck aftermarket 2017 Rogue SV accessories and tech?



## Terrirites (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello All, 

I just bought a Rogue SV w platinum Navi package plus dealer lured me an hour away with adding leather seats. Originally wanted moonroof and Bose on an SL... just TOO much but really wanted most tech safety and leather comfort. The only things missing that I still really want are lane departure and intelligent cruise. I have most everything, regular cruise, around view, blind spot, FEB, sensors and cameras all over. But I wish I had gotten those two extra options. Does anyone know possibilities of adding these extra tech and convenience features after market? Seems a shame I didn't appreciate the value at the time but something tells me it's never too late... but it could easily cost too much with the dealer.

Thanks,
Terrirites

" 2017.5" (according to sticker, but not sure I'm believing that )
New Nissan Rogue SV navi around view Siri eyes free package w/ leather upgrade
Purchase July 22, 2017


----------

